# Kings Summer League thread, Artest IS playing!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There are already 5 rosters spots taken up:



> From July 6-14, the youngest Kings and a host of fill-in players in Kings jerseys will be in Las Vegas for the annual summer league. But whereas last year's Kings' contract-player contingent consisted of only *Kevin Martin* and *Francisco García*, this year's team will have five contract players.
> 
> Martin, whose 19.4 points per game last year ranked him third in the summer league, will return for his third stint. García will make his second trip.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14260099p-15074093c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invites*

Snubbed in NBA draft, Wyoming’s Williams still has a shot at pros 



> Although former University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams wasn’t picked in Wednesday’s NBA draft, his agent says he will get a chance to play professional ball with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Darren White, Williams’ agent, told the Casper Star-Tribune on Thursday that Williams will play in the NBA’s Toshiba Vegas Summer League with the Kings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

Williams to play for Kings 



> After not being selected in Wednesday night's NBA draft, former University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams will still have a chance to play professionally with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Williams' agent, Darren White, told the Star-Tribune Thursday that Williams has agreed to play in the NBA's Toshiba Vegas Summer League with the Kings. Sacramento coach Eric Musselman talked with White and Williams near the conclusion of Wednesday's draft, saying Williams' defense could prove valuable to the Kings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

NBADraft.net Profile: Justin Williams 











> Justin Williams
> Birthdate: 5/12/84
> NBA Position: PF/C
> College: Wyoming
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

DraftExpress Profile: Justin Williams 



> Name:Justin Williams
> Height:6' 9"
> Weight:211 pounds
> Previous Team: Wyoming , Senior
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster*

1. Kevin Martin 
2. Francisco García 
3. Ronnie Price 
4. Sergei Monia 
5. Quincy Douby 
6. Justin Williams


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

I wish his NBA comparision was "Keon Clark with a brain."

This is really cool though, I was hoping we would trade into the second round and grab either he or Bobby Jones. Beyond Jason Hart and Kenny Thomas (who I wouldn't blame any team for not wanting) it doesn't look like we will be looking to trade much, yet we still need interior D in the worst way. And I don't want to shell out the big bucks for Pryz, Nazr or the wrong end of Big Ben or Alonzo's careers. 

Great defensive players go undrafted surprisingly often.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

DraftExpress had him going #55 in their mock:

http://draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

SI.com: Justin Williams, Wyoming senior power forward 



> Back on Feb. 24, I wrote in this space about Williams as one of the best draft prospects most fans had not heard about. Williams has since taken his shot-blocking exploits to the Mountain West Conference final game (six blocks), the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament (seven blocks in three games) and the NBA Pre-Draft Camp, where he blocked 14 shots in three games, including eight blocks in a single game. Williams is a lean power forward who needs to gain some weight and further develop his offensive arsenal, but shot-blocking at the top levels of basketball is a rare skill, and Williams has it.
> 
> In addition to that NBA-level skill, Williams surprised me by hitting several face-up jump shots out to 20 feet at the camp, something I didn't know he was capable of. Williams rebounds hard all the time, and his aggressiveness and fearlessness are qualities teams should take a close look at. Williams has moved up into late-first-round or at least early-second-round consideration.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

Check out the numbers he put up against Utah in the MWC Conference:

http://wyomingathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/stats/2005-2006/mwcm07.html
10 Points/15 Rebounds/12 Blocks

And against San Diego State:
http://wyomingathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/stats/2005-2006/mwcm08.html
7 Points/16 Rebounds/ 6 Blocks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: University of Wyoming standout Justin Williams invited to play in Summer League*

Williams signs on with Kings 



> Justin Williams will have a chance to make an NBA roster, after all.
> 
> One day after he wasn't selected in the NBA draft, Williams agreed to play for the Sacramento Kings in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League. Sacramento coach Eric Musselman spoke with Williams near the end of Wednesday's draft and convinced him that Sacramento would be the best fit for the former University of Wyoming star.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Wyoming's Justin Williams, Oklahoma's Taj Gray invited to play in Summer League*

Gray gets Summer League audition 



> The sting of not being selected in the 2006 NBA Draft will probably always stick with Taj Gray.
> 
> But knowing that three teams were surprised he wasn't taken Wednesday -- as were Gray, his family and friends -- and that those same three teams were interested in him playing for their summer league entries had to ease the pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Wyoming's Justin Williams, Oklahoma's Taj Gray invited to play in Summer League*

DraftExpress: Taj Gray 



> Name:Taj Gray
> Height:6' 9"
> Weight:235 pounds
> Previous Team: Oklahoma , Senior
> ...


They had him going 51st in their mock draft.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Wyoming's Justin Williams, Oklahoma's Taj Gray invited to play in Summer League*

NBADraft.net: Taj Gray 



> Taj Gray
> Birthdate: 3/14/84
> NBA Position: Power Forward
> College: Oklahoma
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster*

1. Kevin Martin 
2. Francisco García 
3. Ronnie Price 
4. Sergei Monia 
5. Quincy Douby 
6. Justin Williams
7. Taj Gray


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

Summer (league) is here -- Las Vegas, here they come. 



> Sin City is home of the NBA's summer league for the second season, with 16 teams working young NBA players and long shots alike. The first of the Kings' five games is Thursday against the Minnesota Timberwolves, who might be surprised to see an overqualified player on the floor. Small forward Ron Artest wants to play and might very well join the Kings, though his inclusion has not been confirmed. Martin, García, draft pick Quincy Douby (shooting guard) and Ronnie Price will play.
> 
> And after the Kings went small in the draft, picking the 6-foot-3 Douby, their search for a versatile big man will continue in summer league. According to numerous reports and sources, the team's summer-league participants will include Oklahoma forward Taj Gray (6-8, 235), Wyoming forward Justin Williams (6-10, 225), Denver center Yemi Nicholson (6-10, 240), UNLV forward Louis Amundson (6-9, 225), and Cal forward Rod Benson (6-10, 220).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest Wants to Play!*



> *Summer (league) is here -- Las Vegas, here they come.*
> 
> Sin City is home of the NBA's summer league for the second season, with 16 teams working young NBA players and long shots alike. The first of the Kings' five games is Thursday against the Minnesota Timberwolves, who might be surprised to see an overqualified player on the floor. Small forward Ron Artest wants to play and might very well join the Kings, though his inclusion has not been confirmed. Martin, García, draft pick Quincy Douby (shooting guard) and Ronnie Price will play.
> 
> And after the Kings went small in the draft, picking the 6-foot-3 Douby, their search for a versatile big man will continue in summer league. According to numerous reports and sources, the team's summer-league participants will include Oklahoma forward Taj Gray (6-8, 235), Wyoming forward Justin Williams (6-10, 225), Denver center Yemi Nicholson (6-10, 240), UNLV forward Louis Amundson (6-9, 225), and Cal forward Rod Benson (6-10, 220).


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14274066p-15083986c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster*

1. Kevin Martin 
2. Francisco García 
3. Ronnie Price 
4. Quincy Douby 
5. Justin Williams
6. Taj Gray
7. Yemi Nicholson
8. Louis Amundson
9. Rod Benson
10. Ron Artest???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

DraftExpress: Yemi Nicholson 



> Name:
> Height:6' 9"
> Weight:260 pounds
> Previous Team: Denver , Senior
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

NBADraft.net: Louis Amundson  



> Louis Amundson
> Birthdate: 12/7/82
> NBA Position: Small Forward
> College: UNLV
> ...


DraftExpress: Louis Amundson 



> Name:Louis Amundson
> Height:6' 8"
> Weight:221 pounds
> Previous Team: UNLV , Senior
> ...


DX had him going #50 in their mock...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invites*

Artest, Martin, Garcia, Monia, Douby, Price, Williams, Gray, Nicholson, Amundson, and Benson- Man, our Summer League team is loaded. 

That's one all-star, one of the best players from his draft, three other first rounders, and alot of the best undrafted big from this draft. 

You have to think out of the undrafted big guys will turn into something.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

Cal Profile: Rod Benson 



> Class:
> Senior
> Hometown:
> San Diego, CA
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Artest, Martin, Garcia, Douby, Price, Wiliiams, Gray, Nicholson, Amundson, and Benson- Man, our Summer League team is loaded. You have to think out of the undrafted big guys will turn into something.



I'm really hoping that Comcast puts the games on...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

This is awesome. I hope Justin Williams makes the team he is a beast! Thanks again Artestify!!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invites*

According to DX, we can add Pacific's Christian Maraker to the list of talented undrafted FA bigmen joining the Kings Summer League team (Link)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> According to DX, we can add Pacific's Christian Maraker to the list of talented undrafted FA bigmen joining the Kings Summer League team (Link)


...and confirmation from the Stockton papers:

Maraker to attend Kings camp 



> Christian Maraker has a purple ticket to Las Vegas and another opportunity to prove he belongs in the NBA. The former University of the Pacificstar will participate in the annual Vegas Summer League as an undrafted free agent with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> "I think the Kings are a good opportunity," Maraker said late Saturday evening from Los Angeles, where he is training in the Abunassar Impact Basketball program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

NBADraft.net: Christian Maraker 



> Originally from Sweden, played on Swedish National Team this past summer. Very intelligent player. Somewhat of your prototype/typical "Euro" player: very advanced offensively, long and athletic (very similar build to Kirilenko from Utah Jazz), not very strong physically, work needed on defense. Can post up anywhere out to 15 feet because of shooting ability. Still developing post moves, but his turn around jump shot from the post is "NBA Ready". Turning over his right shoulder, his fade away jump shot is almost automatic and relatively unstoppable. Definitely has 3-point range, shooting 33% this year and was up around 40% at beginning of the season. Runs the floor very well, a lot more athletic than you would think. A very good rebounder, is still adjusting to the more physical play in America, but doing a good job leading his team in rebounding averaging around 6.5 per game. The biggest upside might be how much he has improved his overall basketball skills and developed his strength over the past year. The kid is a Frosh and only 20 years old! If he continues to develop there is no limit to how good he can be. Definitely needs to improve strength, but he is still very young and has a few more years in college to do so. Not strong enough to guard an NBA power forward, and may never be. But his athleticism and shooting ability will definitely allow him to play at a very high professional level in the small forward slot. He really is a lot like Kirilenko, but his shooting ability reminds you a little more of Nowitzki. If he improves his post play, both offensively and defensively, he could definitely be an impact player in the NBA. Not a terrific passer, either, but that isn't his job right now. He is in there to score and rebound. A foot injury has hindered his play of late, but he is a tough kid who has tried to play through some pain to help his team.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Justin Williams, Taj Gray, Yemi Nicholson, Amundson, Benson = Summer League Invit*

Dang we are picking up all the best undrafted players.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest Wants to Play!*

Kings to play in Vegas Summer League ’06 

SACRAMENTO, CALIF. – The Sacramento Kings will field a team for the second straight year to compete in the 2006 Toshiba Vegas Summer League from July 6-12 at Cox Pavilion in Las Vegas. Sacramento will play five games in seven days. Seventeen players will be on the team, including veterans Ron Artest, Kevin Martin, Francisco Garcia, and Ronnie Price and the Kings’ 19th selection in this year’s draft, Quincy Douby.

The Kings will practice on Wednesday (1 p.m.) before leaving for Las Vegas.

DOWNLOAD THE KINGS ENTIRE SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER- (in Word format)



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: CONTACTS:
> Monday, July 2, 2006 Troy Hanson (916-286-3440)
> Darrin May (916-286-3441)
> Darryl Arata (916-286-3439)
> ...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest IS playing!*

haha i guess ron's rapping career didnt turn out so well huh? who saw his music video lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest Wants to Play!*

Artest has been awesome since joining Sactown, his nutty attitude has taken a spin to the positive and the fans have definitely encouraged this behaviour. It wouldn't surprised me if Artest becomes a MVP candidate this coming season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest Wants to Play!*



Yao Mania said:


> Artest has been awesome since joining Sactown, his nutty attitude has taken a spin to the positive and the fans have definitely encouraged this behaviour. It wouldn't surprised me if Artest becomes a MVP candidate this coming season.


 Artest was always humorlessly nutty to me, save the past 2-3 years. The way he spends his summers are hilarious. Applying to Circuit City, rapping, playing ball in Germany (I think it was Germany), and now this. 

Suffice to say if Ron was a poster here, I'd rep him every time I saw him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest IS playing!*

If anyone is interested, Draftexpress.com is updating there Vegas Sumer League page as the Kings/Minny game is going on. 

It started at 5:00 (pacific time) and the only thing they have said about our game so far is that Artest is MIA.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest IS playing!*

After an hour and a half, and me refreshing DX's page roughly 100 times, the results from the first half are in. 

Artest is still not there, Martin was the best player on the floor, Justin Williams was impressive, Amundson was good, and Garcia apparently stank up the court.

EDIT: Updated for the end of the game- They didn't change their comment on Martin or Garcia, so I guess it was more of the same, Quincy and Amundson played better, Williams with 6-7 blocks and strong rebounding. Still no Artest. I am curious about Gray, Price, Nicholson, and Maraker, but they did not warrent comment. 

These games really should be on CSN-Sac, I would have the time of my life watching these. 

They don't have the boxscore up, and DX said they didn't keep stats well, but for what it's worth-

Vegas Summer League


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings Summer League Roster, Artest IS playing!*

Here is the article:



> <font size=6>Sacramento 90- Minnesota 83</font><br />
> <br />
> In case you were wondering, Ron Artest is nowhere to be found. <br />
> 
> ...



http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1395


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings release Curtis Green, Rod Benson, and Odartey Blankson from summer league team.


http://www.nba.com/kings/


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TVSL (July 6): Kings 90 - Timberwolves 83 











> The Sacramento Kings held off a late rally to beat the Minnesota Timberwolves, 90-83. Trailing 55-70 at the end of the third quarter, the T-Wolves cut the lead to just four at 76-80 with two minutes remaining, but a Quincy Douby three-pointer pushed the lead to seven and the Kings never looked back.
> 
> Kevin Martin led the Kings with 20 points (5-11 FG) and seven rebounds. Louis Amundson chipped in 16 points (6-9 FG) and seven rebounds, while Ronnie Price added 13 points (4-7 FG). Justin Williams came off the bench and had seven points and a game-high 10 rebounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Summer Scoop- July 6, 2006 



> <b>In the Trenches…</b><br>
> If there is one thing you have to hand to Coach Musselman after a few
> weeks on the job, it’s that he’s not afraid to get in the trenches and
> do some dirty work.<br><br>
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Undrafted forward Louis Amundson, from Nevada-Las Vegas and Monarch High School in Louisville, scored 16 points and grabbed seven rebounds in Sacramento's 90-83 win against Minnesota. "I'm here to prove I can play in this league," he said. "A lot of teams passed on me. It's just motivation." Amundson got some guaranteed money he said assures he will attend the Kings' training camp . . .


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4827846,00.html


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope we sign Taj Gray or Justin Williams. They should be solid backups instead of that bum Kenny Thomas.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest sparks Kings: The small forward scores 12 points in a summer-league game. 



> Much to the dismay of the non-Kings summer-league contingent, Ron Artest has arrived.
> 
> The small forward who re-energized the Kings last season did the same for the summer-league version, scoring 12 points in 25 minutes in Sacramento's 91-73 win over New Orleans at UNLV's Cox Pavilion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Down and out *-- Francisco García flew back to Sacramento on Saturday to have his sore left foot X-rayed. The Kings' swingman will be seen by team physician Richard Marder.
> 
> Ron Artest is healthy, but he won't be at today's game against Toronto. Artest will be in Los Angeles, in the NBA-sponsored All-Star and celebrity basketball game at Staples Center. He will play in Monday's game.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14276308p-15085716c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There was a little bit on the latest game on News10. Artest chose not to play and later in the day he was at some UFC match....said he wanted to get into it and start fighting, crazy man.

Also, Garcia is out for a month because he aggrivated bone spurs in one of his feet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> <font size=6>Game Two Final: Sacramento 86– Toronto 79</font> <br />
> <br />
> <font size=4>Kings</font><br />
> <br />
> ...


http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1399


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

We lost to NY yesterday-

NY-79 Sac-78 Boxscore 

Recap 

Artest only played the first half and deffered to Martin and other. Kevin had 24 points, 10 rebounds and 11 TO's... :whatever: Amundson had 14, 11, and 2 blocks. Williams had 5, 8, and 2 blocks (this game was shown in NY, and folks on other bords who watched it say he had 4-5 blocks.) Price had 13, 4 boards and 3 assists. 

Douby sat out with a strained hamstring and Garcia is out for a month with bone spurs. I'm sad he is out, but at least there is now an excuse for his terrible performance in the summer league games he played in. 

I was pretty excited about Gray, Nicholson, and Maraker (especially Gray) but they have dissapointed so far. Maraker has been OK, but the others can't hardly get into the game. Amundson has been a pleasant surprise though. 

I was thoroughly enjoying reading DX's summaries, too bad it seems they have moved on to other summer leagues now...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man i love that nutty artest.. i'll root the kings just for this crazy guy. circuit city man, circuit city! :cheers:


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Yemi Nicholson has signed a contract with belgian team Mons


----------

